# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Busco aceite crudo de soya

## Gesery

Busco proveedores de aceite crudo de soya. Interesados llamar al 933391914 o WhatsApp 981171553Temas similares: Busco productores de aceite de moringa BUSCO PROVEEDORES DE ACEITE DE PALMA Busco Compradores de Aceite de Soja BUSCO COMPRADOR PARA ACEITE DE SACHA INCHI, TORTA Y ALMENDRA. Perú tiene 16,000 hectáreas con capacidad para producir 65,000 TM de aceite crudo de palma

----------

